# Great/inexpensive USB dock and hub for iPhone 3G



## madhermit (May 18, 2007)

I have one of these and it works with my iPhone 3g, both with charging and syncing.

It's a Belkin USB 2 TuneSync Dock and USB hub.

Canada Computers - I/O Controllers > USB/FireWire > Internal/External Hubs : Belkin USB 2.0 TuneSync Dock and 5-Port Hub (F5U255Q).

Also. I have a 4g Apple dock. It would not work with the original firewire power supply, but works fine with the USB power supply that came with my iPhone.

Enjoy


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Damnation -- I have one of these things sitting in my car (won it at a MUG meeting) and since I already have an iPhone dock it never occurred to me to open the box and use this!

Now I and connect the TuneSync to my computer and put the iPhone dock in another room for when I want to charge things in there. Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jean (Nov 29, 2008)

*doesn't work for me*

i bought the mentioned dock (from CC) but...
IT DOES NOT DO A THING WITH MY IPHONE 3G.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

jean said:


> i bought the mentioned dock (from CC) but...
> IT DOES NOT DO A THING WITH MY IPHONE 3G.


It's been working since day one with my iPhone 3G. 
Syncs, recharges and is a great hub.


----------

